# Reaper question-how to chop beginnings and endings



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

For intance, you've recorded a tune, have some count ins at the beginning you want to remove, and some empty space or crap at the end you want to remove. Not just erase, but remove so the track will play from the beginning, and end after the last note has faded.
I've tried project settings, and everything else I can think of, tearing out my hair. Please help!!!
__________________
jefflazare


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Couple of ways that I've found:

Group all off the recorded tracks (select each track by Cntrl-Left click, then Group). Then just slide any of the tracks over to the beginning. They'll all move in a synchronised group.

Or

If you're in the process of Rendering down, just highlight the section of the song you want ie everything except the silence at the beginning. Then, under Render, select "Render Time Selection" and it'll only take the highlighted section.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or select all ... then move them. You don't really have to group them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Normally, what I would do is to mix it down to a stereo track and save it in wav format. Then I'd edit the wav file using audacity as I find it the easiest to use for simple things like editing single tracks, normalizing, etc... This way I don't touch the original recordings with the count ins.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, folks.


----------



## nivek (May 17, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> Or select all ... then move them. You don't really have to group them.


I think that if you do this, any automation that you've created doesn't move properly (or at least didn't used to last time I tried).


----------



## nivek (May 17, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Couple of ways that I've found:
> 
> Group all off the recorded tracks (select each track by Cntrl-Left click, then Group). Then just slide any of the tracks over to the beginning. They'll all move in a synchronised group.
> 
> ...


I do it the second way a lot and I've found a nice trick to make this convenient for when you're doing multiple renders. Add a marker at the start and a marker at the end. Now if you double click in the top timeline bar area, it selects everything in between the two markers for you.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I use Audacity, the same as Chito. Once I have made my finished .wav file I trim that.


----------

